# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  مشکل در شبکه کردن بین ویندوز xp و ویندوز 7

## sehm67

سلام.

من روی سرورم ویندوز 7 نصب کردم و روی کلاینتم xp وقتی میخوای از ویندوز 7 فایلی شر کنم توی xp برای 

گرفتن با ارور دسترسی شما مجاز نیست روبرو می شم ولی از طریق سون میتنم فایل های که از طریق xp 

شر شده را ببینم و دریافت کنم . مشکل از کجاست لطفا کاملا تنظمیات که باید انجام بشه را بگید.

دوستان لطفا نحوه پسورد رو هم توضیح بدید اگه هر دو تا سیستم پسورد داشته باشه به چه صورت بایستی

وارد بشیم .

با تشکر از شما دوستان خوب

----------


## farazjalili

سلام 
لینک زیر مراحل اشتراک گذاری فایل را با شکل توضیح داده است اگر کارهای زیر را انجام دادی و باز به مشکل برخودی بگو کمکتون کنم
http://www.addictivetips.com/windows...tep-procedure/

----------


## sehm67

> سلام 
> لینک زیر مراحل اشتراک گذاری فایل را با شکل توضیح داده است اگر کارهای زیر را انجام دادی و باز به مشکل برخودی بگو کمکتون کنم
> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows...tep-procedure/


سلام

همانطور که گفتم و در شکل نشان داده شده من دو سیستم رو شبکه کردم که اول هر دو سیستم پسورد داشتن تنظیمات مربوط به پسورد 

ویندوز 7 رو غیر فعال کردم حالا تنظیمات مربوط به ویندوز xp چطوره

در ضمن اگه بخواهیم با پسورد وارد بشیم به چه صورت بایستی عمل کنیم ؟

منظور از User name و password چیه و بایستی چه چیزی رو وارد کنیم؟

ارتباط از طریق کابل ارتباط برقرار میکنم.

----------


## sehm67

> من روی سرورم ویندوز 7 نصب کردم و روی کلاینتم xp وقتی میخوای از ویندوز 7 فایلی شر کنم توی xp برای 
> 
> گرفتن با ارور دسترسی شما مجاز نیست روبرو می شم ولی از طریق سون میتنم فایل های که از طریق xp 
> 
> شر شده را ببینم و دریافت کنم . مشکل از کجاست لطفا کاملا تنظمیات که باید انجام بشه را بگید.


برید به آدرس زیر در ویندوز 7



```
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center\Advanced sharing settings
```

و در قسمت Home or Work

قسمت Publice Folder Sharing  گزینه Turn on Sharing ... رو انتخاب نمایید

و در قسمت Publice  هم همین کار را انجام دهید.


واسه پسورد دار بودن دو سیستم هنوز به نتیجه نرسیدم از دوستان کسی میدونه که اگه دو سیستم دارای پسورد باشند

در قسمت یوزر نیم و پسورد بایستی چه چیزی رو وارد کنیم و اگه بخواهیم اون یوزر نیم و پسورد رو تغییر بدیم بایستی 

چه کنیم.

با تشکر

----------


## saeed1364

داداش گلم من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم . بعد از مطالعه سایت ماکروسافت فهمیدم باید یوزر مهمان رو در 7 فعال کرد تا xp بتونه پوشه های اشتراک داده شده توسط 7  رو مشاهده کنه . در تنظیمات USER در کنترل پنل یوزر 
Guest رو فعال کنین همه چی حل میشه

----------


## itgalaxy

تاپیک خیلی قدیمی هست اما یه مقاله فارسی خوب در این مورد دیدم که لینکشو میزارم برای دوستانی که به این پست مراجعه میکنن :

https://goo.gl/n1RpyK

----------

